

PowerLine: Status Line for Vim, Zsh, Bash, Tmux - singold
https://github.com/powerline/powerline

======
allard
Does anyone remember terminals with a status line? They get brief mention here
—
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_terminal](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_terminal).
On a well-populated Unix machine, it could show a list of logins and logouts,
updated every minute.

------
captn3m0
Same thing for shells (bash, zsh, fish):
[https://github.com/milkbikis/powerline-
shell](https://github.com/milkbikis/powerline-shell)

